# S-Pangolin T Folding Slingshot



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

*S-Pangolin T folding slingshot, Chinese slingshot 3 out of 6.*








My first reaction was “hmm, smaller than expected” but then most Chinese slingshots are small. Second is how well built it is and how solid it feels sitting in your hand. On to the folding part, for some it might be useful but to me it’s an interesting gimmick that for now seems of little practical use, too lumpy and heavy to sit comfortably in my pocket and I don’t need to disguise the fact that it’s a slingshot… Might look good/inconspicuous with some sort of small holster or pouch arrangement.













What makes this a truly great slingshot is the way the bands attach, pull the clips back and remove the bands, insert new bands and push the clip forward, simple quick secure and repeatable. The only question is how well they will hold up over time with repeated use?








Size: Small, roughly 4-3/8” tall (without ¼” tall lanyard bead), 3-1/4” wide, 1.5” thick at the forks, and 9/16” thick at the fork tips. Fork tip width 20mm, fork with nominal 80mm adjustable from 68mm-105mm.
Folded size: 2-15/16” tall, 2-1/4” width at widest fork setting, 2-3/4 width at nominal, 1.5” thick.
Weight, hefty for it’s size: 5.7 oz or 178 grams.
Style: OTT.
Banding: No-tie, screwless clamp for O.5 to 0.8 mm bands. (Note, 0.45mm work in mine.)
Material: Titanium with G10 scales. Satan dark gray surface coating.
Sight: adjustable fiber optic.
Type/Category: Folding, high end gadget.
Price: Steep at $89.








Shooting/Other
Originally this was going to be the last review of the 5 (now 6) slingshots I ordered from China but like any kid with a new favorite toy I got too excited and had to show it off. This is a slingshot that makes you want to shoot, it sits very securely and comfortably in a pinch grip, the T-shaped cuts on the forks prevent it from slipping, and the G-10 scales have a no slip machined texture.

The adjustable width is interesting, it will take time to see what I actually like/prefer and could change how I feel about folding being of any practical use since wide slingshots need very large pockets to lug around but, in this case, the wider the fork adjustment the smaller it is when folded. So ok wide fork with little footprint.







For now, I am very glad I bought it and have it in my collection, but with so many moving parts I will reserve my final opinion until it has at least 10,000+ shots.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Looks pretty. And nice case too!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks kindly for the review.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

The best feature of that is that the fork width - my adjustable width slingshot has made all the difference for me.


----------



## Annie Ayuwoki (10 mo ago)

You can't underestimate pocket'able or portable slingshot, it may be the main preference for many, like once upon a time, while you where making a sandwich, suddenly a rat just pop-out the corner.. you know the story, the end


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Another nice review. 
Great information and presentation. 
Thanks for the personal insights.


----------

